# Depicted violin picture



## ShatterNote

I’m working on a project... a 3D orchestra. A kanda need 2D images of all parts of violin (I’ll also need the other stringed interments, but I’m just doing the violin for now.) so like: the face without string (that’s rely hard to find on google,) the scroll thingy, and maybe a would texture. So dose anyone know of a site that has pictures of the different peaces of a violin ? this isn’t rely the place to ask... but since its a classical music forum I thought someone mite know of a site.


----------

